# Grunge in Illustrator



## biegeeinheit (23. September 2003)

Hallo..

Ich suchte heute Grunge ähnliche Brushes für Illustrator. Leider habe ich nichts gefunden. Weiss hier jemand ob und wo es sowas gibt?

Vielen Dank


----------



## Christoph (23. September 2003)

[offtopic]

huhu, *wink*   
[/offtopic]

Ich kenn ja wie du weisst Illustrator nicht. Aber ich könnte mir das folgendermaßen vorstellen:

*In PS mit dem GrungeBrush was machen => Dann daraus Pfade machen und in Illustrator wieder importieren und vielleicht daraus Brushes machen....

maybe hilft dir das weiter ;-) 

grüsse
christoph


----------



## biegeeinheit (23. September 2003)

Denke das wäre ne möglichkeit. So Grunge Brushes sind meistens nichts schönes um das mit Pfad nachzufahren. 

Hoffe es gibt ne leichtere Möglichkeit. Ja ich bin wie das Wasser


----------



## Lord Brain (23. September 2003)

Du musst die nicht unbedingt mit  dem Pfadtool nachmalen...du kannst auch die ganze Grunge-Brush-Ebene als Auswahl erstellen (Klick auf die Ebene im Ebenen-Fenster) und diese Auswahl kannst du dann in einen Pfad konvertieren...
Problem hierbei ist jedoch, dass Photoshop manchmal keine schönen Pfade malt, aber die kann man ja ggf. noch korrigieren.


----------

